# angeln rodrigues/mauritius



## hans albers (6. Februar 2008)

moin..

 da ich eigentlich nach kuba wollte, 
ich jedoch eine bessere möglichkeit habe,bekannte
 auf besagter insel(rodrigues) zu besuchen (märz)
mal n paar fragen:

-welches gerät sollte man mitnehmen
um vom strand zu angeln(will kein big game machen)
(dachte an ne tele 20-60 g ,und ne grundrute 100-300g)
?????

-bzw. ist das dort möglich /klippen/brandung??

-gibt es erfahrungen mit spinnfischen??

-welche köder bevorzugt??

bin dankbar für jeden tipp ,

hans


----------



## hans albers (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

... schade .. keiner nen tip??;+

greetz
hans


----------



## saily (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

Servus,

vom Ufer aus hab ich leider nix...

Evtl. findest du aber unter diesem Link ein paar interessante
Infos...  www.bluewaterfishing.eu

Wenn du auf Reiseberichte klickst findest du u. a. einige Berichte
über Rodrigues. Allerdings fischen die vom Boot aus. Aber nicht
nur... vielleicht ist was nützliches für dich dabei. Falls nicht - lesenswert ist auf jeden Fall!

Tight Lines

Franz#h


----------



## Marlin1 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

Rodriguez im März ??Na viel Vergnügen, im Moment steht gerade der Zyklon ' Ivan'über der Insel, das ist der 4te seit Januar.Die eigentliche Zyklonsaison dort ist von Ende Februar einschl. des ganzen März. Da wirst du wohl auch vom Ufer aus nicht fischen.   Gruß Reinhold


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

yo..

erstmal danke für die tips,
(der link war interessant )

werde es trotzdem mal mit ner spinne
und ner grundrute probieren.
ich kann mir vorstellen,
dass ,wenn man eine stelle mit tieferem wasser 
erreichen kann (felsen),
es doch eigentlich möglich sein müsste,
den ein oder anderen räuber zu erwischen,
gerade bei dem fischreichtum  dort auf der insel.:q
naja, vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen tip.
vielleicht werde ich auch mal mitm boot rausfahren..

wegen zyklon.. ich fahre erst ende märz
das schlimmste sollte da eigentlich vobei sein

greetz
hans


----------



## Marlin1 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

Na dann : viel Glück und schönen Urlaub !! Gruß Reinhold


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

.. danke..
werd mal einen einen kl. bericht schreiben im april,
wenn ich  wieder da bin.

bin jedenfallls mal gespannt..

greetz
hans


----------



## PsychoBo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

Moin!

Muss mal meinen Senf dazu geben... Ich kann allerdings nur was zum Norden von Mauritius schreiben. Dort hatten wir beim Angeln vom Ufer aus keinen großen Erfolge. Durch die allgegenwertigen Saumriffe war es überall sehr flach. 
Selbst beim Schnorcheln in diesen flachen Bereichen waren keine bis ganz wenige Zielfische zu sehen. (Zielfisch ist bei mir alles, was mit Kunstköder zu fangen wäre) 

Highlights vom Ufer aus waren ein paar Straßenkehrer ("Schnapper") und ein Barrakuda-Nachläufer. Kunstköder konnte man an den Stellen, die wir befischt haben vergessen. Dort ging, wenn überhaupt, nur was mit Fischfetzen. Viel Spaß mit dem Beifang.... Vielle (Minizackenbarschart) und ab und an mal eine Muräne.  :vGerade die Vielles gehen einem tierisch auf den Sa... da die überall zwischen den Steinen leben und meist nach 10 s den Köder genommen haben. 

Btw... leztes Jahr waren im März die Zyklone noch recht zuverlässig. Mein Angelbuddy hats dort selbst am Leib gespürt. 

Wünsche trotzdem viel Spaß! 
PsychoBo


----------



## hans albers (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

yo..
klingt ja nicht sehr vielversprechend,..

;+

..bin allerdings nicht auf mauritius, sondern
auf rodrigues (ca 450 km entfernt,kleine insel)

ich dachte auch an fischfetzen auf grund ,
und nebenbei mal die spinne zur hand nehmen

greetz
hans


----------



## hans albers (23. April 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

moin..
bin nach 3 einhalb wochen in der sonne
zurück im "kalten" berlin...
hier ein kleiner bericht zur insel und angeln:

erstmal vorab:
es waren traumhafte 3 wochen auf der 
von mauritius ca 450 km entfernten insel "rodrigues"
im indischen ozean.
die insel ist sehr ursprünglich,
und weit weniger frequentiert als ihre grosse schwester
mauritius, die leute
(ca 80% afrikan.abstammung,20-30 % indisch oder chinesisch)
waren sehr offen und freundlich.

die temperaturen bewegten sich von angenehm warm bis zu
verdammt heiss(am mittag) und ich war fast immer
mit hut und langem t-shirt ausgerüstet
(vor allem auf dem meer).

neben dem angeln konnte man dort natürlich:
schnorcheln , tauchen, kyte surfen,fahrradfahren,
sehr gut essen, relaxen und abends ein gemütliches
glässchen feinen rum am strand trinken.

der insel vorgelagert war je nach lage ein ca 150-200 m
entferntes riff, und die gezeiten legten die lagune meistens für
ca. 3-4 std. fast vollkommen trocken,
was man sehr gut dazu nutzen konnte lecker miesmuscheln 
odere tintenfische zu sammeln.

als angelgerät hatte ich eine spinne mit 20-60 g
eine grundrute mit 30-70 g und eine
schwere wurfrute von 150-250 g
eingepackt , um möglichst flexibel zu sein.
das spinnen vom ufer aus gestaltete sich am anfang schwierig,
da ich die falschen plätze wählte,
und das wasser zu flach war.
ich konnte jedoch am zweiten tag mit einem
thor eine kleine goldmakrele oder streifen makrele(carang franz.) überlisten, 
die jedoch magels grösse wieder schwimmen durfte.

am nächsten tag gings mit dem boot
ca. 15o m richtung riff
auf ca. 4 meter tiefe mit der
palangrotte(handangel).
ich schleppte auf der fahrt zum riff einen
weiss-gelben stripper , und siehe da..
ein kleiner bonito stieg ein, und wurde
verwertet.
mit der grundangel
(ich verwendete ein brandungsvorfach)
gings dann knall auf fall...
11 fische landeten im fischkorb,
davon mehrere kleine barsche (vielles)
ein bruder des kapitänfisches und eine prächtige makrele
die ein gutes maß hatte,
ich freute mich schon auf das grillen am abend.
auf dem rückweg nochmal geschleppt,
und ein zweiter bonito zappelte an der leine.
abends gabs dann wirklich ein festessen(siehe bild),
wie noch öfter in diesem urlaub.

am nächsten tag ging ich erstmal mit kleiner
wasserkugel und kleinem haken
an "unseren" strand,
und beobachtete mehrere kleinen gören,
die mit handangel und zweihaken system
kleine köderfische(rougets) und 
meeräschen an den steinen fingen.
auch ich konnte zwei mittlere äschen überlisten,
die im gefrierfach landeten,
es war jedoch eine angelei mit fingerspitzen gefühl;
und die einheimischen kinder hatten flugs den eimer voll,
mir wurde es nach einer stunde zu heiss, und ich flüchtete ins kühle nass.

am übernächsten tag fuhr ich nochmal zum schleppangeln
und wir fuhren unter land am hafen vobei (rinne)
ich hatte mehrere aussteiger,
dann beschloss ich , es mal mit einem grossen wobbler
zu versuchen,(ich hatte bis dato nur mit blinkern geschleppt)
und ließ einen rappala magnum 12 cm gelb/orange ins wasser.
nach ca 10 min. knallte es in der rute .. und meine
kleine abu cardinal c4 sang plötzlich in hohen tönen.
die schnur lief unablässig von der rolle,
und die heckbremse konnte nix dagegen tun.
dann ein plötzlicher stopp, und mit einem knall
verabschiedete sich die schnur...

********... 
gerät zu leicht gewählt..
das war ein grosser !
unser appartement-vermieter, der das boot fuhr ,meinte,
das war eine grosse makrelen art,oder barrakuda.
(er zeigte eine armlänge, und lachte)
egal.. der rappala war futsch, und meine laune war
einigermassen schlecht,dabei ärgerte ich mich auch über mich
selber,die schnur zu schwach gewählt zu haben.
naja,ich wurde dann noch mit einem schönen drill
auf einen effzett blinker entschädigt.
dieser fisch war länglich und schlängelte gewaltig,
jedoch auch eine makrelen art,(siehe bild im gelben t-shirt)
welcher nach dem bootstrip sofort fritiert wurde
und mit brot und tintenfischsalat verspeist wurde.|supergri

der urlaub verging mit gemeinsamen ausflügen und essen
tauchen etc.
ich fuhr noch einmal auf die andere seite der insel,
wo es eine stelle gab ,
an der das riff in wurfweite 
der felsen lag.
ich hatte jedoch eine falsche zeit gewählt,
ablaufendes wasser und nachmittags,
so konnte ich nur einen silberne barschart(name???)
und einen bunten lippfisch  "überreden".

am vorletzten tag probierte ich es
nochmal mit schwerer rute im hafen auf grund.
(paternostersystem)
ausser einem versemmeltem biss;
gabs jedoch nichts nennenswertes mehr,
ausser einem sehr schönen lauen abend am hafen und ein bierchen.
auch die einheimischen angler hatten kaum bisse und verliessen nach ca 2 std. die stelle am hafen.

am letzten tag lernte ich (leider erst)
noch einen angelhersteller aus der bretagne kennen,
der auch auf der anderen inselseite mit einem 17 cm popper
von land erfolgreich war(konnte den fisch leider nicht 
bestimmen, da  den französichen namen vergessen)

abschliessend würde ich sagen,
dass rodrigues ein sehr schönes plätzschen
zum ausspannen ist und auch zum angeln,
wenn man die richtigen plätze/zeit findet
und sich an die einheimischen hält, die einem gerne und
auch ein wenig bewundernd(in bezug auf unser high tech-gerät)
helfen.
div.makrelen-arten,barsche, barrakudas,tintenfische
meeräschen, lippfische etc.
liessen sich auch an einigen stelllen von land überlisten,
und das schlepp/grundangeln in nicht allzu weiter entfernung
vom ufer hat auch grossen spass gemacht.
letztendlich ist einiges an gerät den bach runter gegangen
(spinnrute an der spitze gebrochen, eine rolle verheizt)
aber das gehört dazu , wenn man an unbekanntem gewässer angelt.

greetz
hans


----------



## hans albers (23. April 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

und noch ein paar pix:


----------



## saily (23. April 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

Welcome back in cold old Germany#h

Danke für den Bericht und Glückwunsch zu den Fängen!
Warn alles leckere Dinnerfische  - da hat man wenigstens
was von... :q

TL

Saily


----------



## hans albers (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*



> Warn alles leckere Dinnerfische


yep,

also essenstechnisch bin ich wirklich voll auf meine kosten gekommen...:q

"big game" wird dort übrigens auch angeboten,
...ist jedoch nicht so mein ding..
(auch ne kostenfrage)

es gibt dort allerdings auch grosse fische.
(selber gesehen)

greetz
hans


----------



## saily (25. April 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

Servus Hans,

dort werden beim Big-Game gelegentlich sogar sehr große
Fische gefangen. Unter anderem der Weltrekord auf die 80er
im standup letztes Jahr. Ein Blue Marlin von 1238 lbs #t

Das ist auch der Grund warum die Preise fürs Big Game laut Hörensagen extrem gestiegen sein sollen. Hast du eine Ahnung
was eine Ganztagescharter kosten sollte? 

Ein paar Kilometer weiter im Maurliland ist das so günstig wie sonst nirgendwo auf der Welt. Aber auch da muß man mind. 300 pro Tag rechnen|rolleyes . Billiger ist das aber bei aller Liebe
nirgends mehr zu machen!


Wieviele Anbieter hast du gesehen? Warn sie gebucht?
Welche großen Fische hast du gesehen und wie groß waren
sie? Auch noch Marlins um die Jahreszeit?

So viele Fragen... Wär dir für ein paar Infos dankbar!

TL 

Franz


----------



## hans albers (26. April 2008)

*AW: angeln rodrigues/mauritius*

moin..

also es gab dort auf der insel 4 anbieter,
mit zwei von denen  hab ich mal gequatscht ,
die meinten es laufe mehr schlecht als recht...
da benzinpreise horrende gestiegen, zu wenig nachfrage,
+"konkurrrenz" von japan und europ. hochseetrawlern..

die preise bewegten sich so zwischen 400-600 euro ,
die anbieter meinten immer 1000- 1500 dollar

einmal war ich zufällig an der anlegestelle als ein boot von
einer tour anlegte..

dabei waren ein sailfish,barrakudas,bonitos
und einen fisch den ich nicht einordnen konnte
er war lang und blaugrau mit einem riesigen kopf
und nach unten gebogenem maul.
(tarpon???)

ich denke eher ,
dass es an der geringen nachfrage dort liegt,
da die meisten eine tour von mauritius aus chartern...
ach ja ,
haie werden auf rodrigues auch gefangen,
naja,wer es mag...

greetz
hans


----------

